# Hi from England



## AndyWatt (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi am Andy from England

I have been keeping Mantids for a little while, I have around 15-20 mantids, all different species, and loads of little nymphs running around.

I was given a link to this forum by Yen_Saw, thanks Yen 

Anyway hello to everyone, and I will hopefully chat to most of you in the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello AndyWatt, how r u doing over there, Good I hope, welcome to the forum :!:


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

Yo. 8)


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Andy, welcome to the forum


----------

